# Wii U Specs



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you missed it (yeah right) the Wii U was announced moments ago as part of Nintendo's E3 press conference.
> 
> Here's everything the Wii U is packing:
> 
> ...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait for New Super Mario Bros Mii!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll create a Reggie and Obama Mii, and play co-op


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2011)

Updated first page with this:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> IBM tells us that within the Wii U there's a 45nm custom chip with "a lot" of embedded DRAM. It's a silicon on insulator design and packs the same processor technology found in Watson, the supercomputer that bested a couple of meatbags on Jeopardy awhile back. Unfortunately, IBM wouldn't give us the chip's clock speeds, but if it's good enough to smoke Ken Jennings on national TV, we imagine it'll do alright against its competition from Sony and Microsoft.



http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/07/ibm-put...nintendo-wii-u/


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Can't wait for New Super Mario Bros Mii!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make an Iwata Mii, too.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2011)

Dumpy little sucker   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Other Controls: Up to four Wii Remote (or Wii Remote Plus) controllers can be connected at once.


What I want to know is, can you connect more than one of those new controllers at once?


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Updated first page with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It not a pc for gods sake. Stop comparing.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course! Even Miyamoto!!!

The Watson part is funny lol, so does that mean our Wii U will be more intelligent than us?? I hope it doesn't talk. :X


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Wii successor should at least be as strong as the PS3, because in a few years the PS4 will come out and then all the hardcore games like GTA and CoD will be developed for that kind of hardware and power. The Wii U really has to have an enormous power boost to keep up.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

More eye-friendly version:


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Dumpy little sucker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hearing a no on this.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop comparing what?  An IBM rep says it's got a CPU that can compete against the 360's/PS3's why wouldn't compare because it's not a PC?  You realize game systems also use processors...

And I doubt it would only support one Wii U controller...of course more demanding games might only allow one.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2011)

Rumors had it that local multiplayer games would have the option to stream each player's screen to their respective controller, instead of using splitscreen. Can't do that if you can only connect one


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Rumors had it that local multiplayer games would have the option to stream each player's screen to their respective controller, instead of using splitscreen. Can't do that if you can only connect one



I really hope you can use more than one. We might finally be able to play tactical games on a console with cheating.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 7, 2011)

"proprietary high-density optical discs" - no DVD backups then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should hopefully make piracy at least a little harder.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 7, 2011)

It doesn't surprise me that they are opting to use their own discs for a new console. I just hope the discs are reasonable for storage and will meet the requirements of future games without multiple discs.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

That just means they're using bluray or some other kind of DVD that only works on their system.  The Wii used proprietary discs too (which were just special DVD's).


----------



## Rydian (Jun 7, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> More info from Engadget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, running over disc-based systems...
Playstation - CD.
Dreamcast - GD-ROM (modified CD file structure and tighter lines, modified PC drives can read/burn).
XBOX - ???
Playstation 2 - DVD, unmodified, right?
Gamecube - Mini-DVD, modified a bit.
Wii - DVD, modified a bit.
360 - DVD, modified a bit or plain jane?
Playstation 3 - BD, plain jane?


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd so hard. Thanks!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 8, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POWER7
Thats the architecture Watson used. If its the same as the models listed on the page, then i expect this to be fairly powerful.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PS2 also had CDs.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> The PS2 also had CDs.You sure on that?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> QUOTE(KirbyBoy @ Jun 7 2011, 07:21 PM) The PS2 also had CDs.


You sure on that?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 8, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_2

look right hand side at specs...


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 8, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when were consoles and computers ever mutually exclusive?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I'm sure. They used CD's for the first ps2 games and switched to DVD a little later.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone else feel that NSMBW should have had Mii support in the first place?


----------



## Seraph (Jun 8, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> *Posts merged*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just said it supported CD's(which it did).  Most PS2 games used DVD's however, the only game I can think of that used a CD was Half Life.  But yeah, all systems just have a modified standard.  Just pointed out the Wii because it seemed like it was the only other system that said "proprietary" discs.  Of course, you left out the PSP and its UMD...(it's a system I'd say)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Anyone else feel that NSMBW should have had Mii support in the first place?


No.

When I play a Mario game I want to play as Mario.

I hope this NSMB Mii is just a tech demo and that when they eventually do a sequel it is something more than that.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 8, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always felt that NSMBW should have had Mii support.

Yeah, I like to play as Mario when Im playing a Mario game, but with the 4 players on the same screen, not gonna want everyone to be a Mario (anyone else remember Super Mario 128??) so it just seemed like we should have been able to use Miis as wells as different colored toads.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jun 8, 2011)

Specs look good. I'm interested. Why did they spend soo much time on the controller and literally NO time explaining the console xD


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> Specs look good. I'm interested. Why did they spend soo much time on the controller and literally NO time explaining the console xD



I think many of the tech demos shown explained the console, in a sense. They won't go into deep specifications.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

One thing I've always wanted on a Nintendo console is multi-platform games, on par with 360 and PS3.
I'm REALLY excited for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd really have liked some analog sticks though


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> also will the wii u have support for gamecube pads? it should do as it supports gamecube games, i love the fact that i can play all my gamecube games in 1080p awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 8, 2011)

so if its backwards compatible that means it works with CFG loader?  or neogamma?  lol

i really hope they screw up the security on this one. i doubt it, but i'm hoping big time, at least let me load my wii games from usb, i don't mind if i cannot load wii u games via usb.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm waiting for people to hack the controller.

I can see the news stories now.

Wii U controller Hacked!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for people to hack the controller.
> 
> I can see the news stories now.
> 
> Wii U controller Hacked!



Do you think it could be hacked to stream anything?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Do you think it could be hacked to stream anything?


Yeah, though to what extent I'm not sure.  We have zero internal specs.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 8, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at least thats something to look forward to. Just wish it could support wi fi at least, apparently not.


----------



## blackrider (Jun 8, 2011)

The reason I never bought a Wii is because hate balloon head graphics. It's like playing every fucking game in south park. I saw more of the same crap in the e3 presentation. The specs don't say how powerful it is. I'd like to know how it stacks up to other consoles.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 8, 2011)

Only 1080p?  Watch as the next Xbox and PS will have 2160p.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Nintendo is still being coy on the controller resolution eh?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2011)

Is it even possible to go over 1080p?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 8, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Only 1080p?  Watch as the next Xbox and PS will have 2160p.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha how about 4K? LOL. I wonder when microsoft will release their system. I think Nintendo need to revamp their online strategy as well, gimmicks don't matter.


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 8, 2011)

How come Microsoft doesn't join the handheld gaming market?
I would love something to RRoD in my hands ~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: 
Is that control even going to be that comfortable to use? o.0


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

I want to know whether there'll be any *improved* touch screen controllers made for this.
I want proper analog sticks! DAMNIT! :angryfacebookemotethatlooksconstipated:


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 8, 2011)

i wish they were calling it WiiDS. then they would have 3DS and WiiDS.

but it would suck if a kid was asking his parents to get him a WiiDS for christmas in 2013 and his parents were n00bs so they got him a old wii + ds. bahahahahahaha!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2011)

Framework43 said:
			
		

> How come Microsoft doesn't join the handheld gaming market?
> I would love something to RRoD in my hands ~



"OK kids! Who wants to play Hot Potato?!?"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2011)

Framework43 said:
			
		

> Is that control even going to be that comfortable to use? o.0


no it won't hopefully they re-design the damn thing


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Framework43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were there to try it out?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a giant rectangle bigger than (hopefully) any pair of normal human hands. How could it be comfortable?


----------



## Seraph (Jun 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the mindset of people needing to ridicule a product they haven't even used or know little about.  Only problem I see will be the price if it's not cheap (the only problem because I haven't used it yet).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2011)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't something you need to hold to see that it won't feel right. Go hold a picture frame kinda tightly like you would a controller for an hour or so. There ya go, you'll have an excellent idea of how it will feel. The Wii remote idea was reasonable, even from the get go (I actually thought it was pretty cool upon unveiling). Handheld, good size, easy to control with one hand, or both with a light, simple attachment. This looks like they built a controller around a tablet.

A controller with half of that also goes for about $50. I'll hate to see how much those sell for. It may be a costly mistake to break one.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 8, 2011)

Hands on impressions say the controller feels really comfortable. And you know, they've actually used it. So I'm not worried in the slightest. 

From what I've seen, I really like it. I can't wait until we get more information about it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> Hands on impressions say the controller feels really comfortable. And you know, they've actually used it. So I'm not worried in the slightest.
> 
> From what I've seen, I really like it. I can't wait until we get more information about it.



I'm still never going to be a fan. It's a poorly shaped, rather hideous controller. I can't get past that it looks like it was built around a tablet, and will likely cost between $75 and $100 per controller.

I feel like Nintendo dun goof'd.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

Everyone that has used it so far has stated that it feels very comfortable to hold.
Nintendo's done a good job IMO.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Windaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then don't be. I wasn't a fan of the n64 controller, as it was poorly shaped and a rather hideous controller. But in the end, it worked, and it got the job done. 

It looks fine to me. I'll wait for hands on time to say if it definitively, but I do like everything about it thus far, save the analog sticks. I like the circle pad on the 3DS, and it's an acceptable swap out for an extended analog stick. I'd like to see extended analog sticks on this controller. It doesn't have to fold in on itself, so I don't see the reasoning behind it. But again, it'll be something I need to try for myself.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Windaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you care about the look?
When I last checked, the world judged controllers by their comfort..
and reviews say they're extremely comfortable to use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for the price, I'm pretty sure the WiiU comes with a controller, and Wiimotes can also be used if you're not satisfied.
NOW, why would you complain?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2011)

The DS was in a similar situation, in terms of comfort and usability, as well as the Wiimote. Both turned out fine in the end.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was you?
try holding an ipad (i know you have one) like you would the controller for a long time and you'll get the idea.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank God we have some details finally.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> The DS was in a similar situation, in terms of comfort and usability, as well as the Wiimote. Both turned out fine in the end.



As much as I loved my original DS, it did need the shape redesign that came with the lite and DSi really badly.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If an iPad is uncomfortable to hold that way, yet reviewers are saying that it is comfortable, then it must not be much like holding an iPad, is it? I wasn't there to try it, but I never made a claim that it was or wasn't comfortable.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The i-Pad is a completely different shape.
have you seen the back of the controller?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2011)

you've all been lied to this is what the controller really looks like


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> you've all been lied to this is what the controller really looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, the first thing that came to mind when i saw the controller was this:





Making the WiiU Controller black rather than white would have made it seem like less of a toy.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> This isn't something you need to hold to see that it won't feel right. Go hold a picture frame kinda tightly like you would a controller for an hour or so.  There ya go, you'll have an excellent idea of how it will feel. The Wii remote idea was reasonable, even from the get go (I actually thought it was pretty cool upon unveiling). Handheld, good size, easy to control with one hand, or both with a light, simple attachment. This looks like they built a controller around a tablet.


I'm sorry, but this comment is extremely ignorant...sure you may not have to hold it but you have to actually *SEE* it.  Which you didn't even do that.  It's got controller handles just like the 360 controllers but perhaps not as ergonomic.  A picture frame is flat.  People that actually got to hold/play one say that it feels lighter than the iPad (which may or not be true).  Sure it won't be as comfortable as a 360 controller (at this point) but it still seems comfortable enough.

And it's blatantly obvious they built a controller around a tablet seeing how tablets are the hottest thing right now.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 8, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> try holding an ipad (i know you have one) like you would the controller for a long time and you'll get the idea.


Its not an iPad, it has grips on the back to help it be more comfortable.

This is one of those things people will need to hold themselves before they can even make a fair comment.


----------



## Sop (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you idiots? You seriously think that Nintendo didn't think about this stuff first? Of course they've made it comfortable and I bet that when you see it IRL you won' think that it looks so "hideous".


----------



## CyborGamer (Jun 8, 2011)

If anything I think the Wii U controller will feel more like this:






I loved my Game Gear.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 8, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Are you idiots? You seriously think that Nintendo didn't think about this stuff first? Of course they've made it comfortable


Virtual Boy says hi.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were video game caveman back then, they think this stuff through now. Plus I got hundreds of tweets saying that this thing is comfortable. I heard PSVita is uncomfortable, but I'm still getting that. I think I can get used to that.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 9, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we can't base facts on heresay can we?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 9, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can, I don't know about you. =P

Here is a source if anyone wants it.
http://gear.ign.com/articles/117/1174087p1.html

I think it will be worth the money still.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 9, 2011)

anyone know the RAM?


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 9, 2011)

Controller IS comfortable, proof: 1.35
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arHNcSMXaBk[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Controller IS comfortable, proof: 1.35
> *snip


Well, that thing is pretty big. It may not feel uncomfortable after all, but will it make you feel as comfortable as some of the other consoles controllers?

We might get used to the idea of having the right stick above the buttons.. but still not the best idea.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 9, 2011)

The controller doesn't have all that much electronics in it, it's not going to be heavy. To top that off, it seems quite slim aswell. It's basically a sheet of plastic with the usual controller in it, plus the screen and the camera - it can't be all that heavy. The design looks quite ergonomic and comfortable to hold. I'd say it's going to be quite cool indeed.

For people who say it's too large to reach all the buttons - your sense of geometry is flawed. The distance between buttons does not change depending on how much space is between your hands, you sillies you.

The right stick IS in an unusual place, but due to the fact that there's a screen in the middle, it couldn't have been placed in the lower left-hand corner as usual, and it can't be put directly underneath the buttons because you'd have to break your thumb to use it. I think they chose the best place out of the lot.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW, does anyone know how this controller will be powered? Batteries? If so, are they rechargeable? It would be nice it it came with a power mat or something.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> BTW, does anyone know how this controller will be powered? Batteries? If so, are they rechargeable? It would be nice it it came with a power mat or something.


If i remember correctly, you can charge the controller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So yes, its rechargeable.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> BTW, does anyone know how this controller will be powered? Batteries? If so, are they rechargeable? It would be nice it it came with a power mat or something.



I think right after Nintendo's conference they said the "controller is rechargable" and I don't really see a battery flap on it, so I'd presume it has a built-in battery. Either that, or it's the come-back of rechargable double-A's.


----------

